# Knacksen in einer Audiodatei enfernen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2004)

Hi,
ich habe hier eine Audiodatei welche zwischendrinnen immer mal ein Knacksen aufweist. Kann man dieses knacksen irgendwie eliminieren, am besten so das die Datei in der länge nicht abnimmt (einfaches Herrausschneiden des Knacksens).

Viele Grüße


----------



## meta_grafix (6. September 2004)

Hi,

mit Adobe Audition (Cool Edit) geht so etwas ziemlich leicht.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2004)

Und wie ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. September 2004)

Zauberwort Declicker?


----------



## Danizio (8. September 2004)

ja ich mach sowas immer mit den Waves Effekten. Die sind mächtig  
Damit bekommst du sowas wirklich leicht schnell und gut weg.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2004)

Hi,
erst mal Danke für eure Antworten! Ich habe nun eine Demo von Cooledit installiert, finde aber leider den Deklicker auch mit Hilfe des Onlinehandbuches nicht, könntet Ihr mir da weiter helfen?

Viele Grüße


----------

